# Hologram or Shiny Silver Stickers



## Steph (Jan 26, 2008)

As part of my t-shirt packaging (and some throw-ins) I am looking for holographic or shiny silver stickers custom printed with my company name and logo, approx 2"x2".

I found some on Ebay for a great price, but they are 'tamper evident', meaning they leave sticky gunk behind if you peal them off. I'm going to be using the stickers to seal part of my packaging, so I don't want the sticky gunk all over the place!

Anyone know where I can get shiny silver-y stickers, customizable?

Thanks!


----------

